# help!!! i have two very bored teenage boys



## tallulah peaches (Aug 3, 2010)

hi

im staying in discovery gardens, with two very bored teenage boys, what is there here to keep them entertained.
we have done the water parks, beach, malls, etc

is there somewhere the kids meet up in the evening to play football or anything ??????????????????

thanks


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

There is a kids football club that plays up at the Jebel Ali Shooting Range - 10 mins drive from you.
But I do not think they will be playing during the summer months.

Or take them there for archery, clay pigeon shooting etc.


----------



## RPG (Jul 16, 2008)

Get them an xbox


----------



## Toy Collector (Aug 3, 2010)

Get them into a hobby. Ask them if they like Mecha scale models or anything similar to that. I'm currently trying to set up a community of modellers here in Dubai to get the UAE to compete in a worldwide competition. I can share some tips if they're interested enough. 

If that doesn't work, Starcraft 2 is out and yeah the usual sports activities.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

tallulah peaches said:


> hi
> 
> im staying in discovery gardens, with two very bored teenage boys, what is there here to keep them entertained.
> we have done the water parks, beach, malls, etc
> ...


DG is a very family friendly area and usually you will find many kids playing in the yards from 4-5pm onwards ... you just need to wait a bit till the temperature goes down )) otherwise you may find a sport or music section for them to keep them busy. I believe there are piano/gitar,etc classes in the music shop of Ibn Battuta, if you are interested (just opposite Fitness First)


----------



## tallulah peaches (Aug 3, 2010)

wandabug said:


> There is a kids football club that plays up at the Jebel Ali Shooting Range - 10 mins drive from you.
> But I do not think they will be playing during the summer months.
> 
> Or take them there for archery, clay pigeon shooting etc.


thank you for that, thats a great idea, i have no doubt they will love that, thanks again


----------



## tallulah peaches (Aug 3, 2010)

Free_Spirit said:


> DG is a very family friendly area and usually you will find many kids playing in the yards from 4-5pm onwards ... you just need to wait a bit till the temperature goes down )) otherwise you may find a sport or music section for them to keep them busy. I believe there are piano/gitar,etc classes in the music shop of Ibn Battuta, if you are interested (just opposite Fitness First)


thank you ill check that out, my 13 year old would definetely be interested in the music classes.
thanks


----------



## tallulah peaches (Aug 3, 2010)

Toy Collector said:


> Get them into a hobby. Ask them if they like Mecha scale models or anything similar to that. I'm currently trying to set up a community of modellers here in Dubai to get the UAE to compete in a worldwide competition. I can share some tips if they're interested enough.
> 
> If that doesn't work, Starcraft 2 is out and yeah the usual sports activities.


thank you, ill ask about the modelling, see if that would interest them, thank you for you help.


----------



## tallulah peaches (Aug 3, 2010)

RPG said:


> Get them an xbox


haha, thank you, they have xbox, playstation, you name it, but as most teenagers, nothing is quite ever enough nowadays, and are always bored. or spoilt, as it probably is best word to describe them........................
thanks


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

hmmm,

to keep 2 teenage boys happy..........

2 teenage girls ????




lol


----------

